# Thread cut with 3/8 cubes



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I thought I would try my hand at cutting a thread. I am using my Starship and the 3/8 cubes to show they fly straight. Not to bad for someone with 79 winters and starting to feel the mileage.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shooting! Why is it that square ammo shoots straight but rocks with flat sides don't? 
Btw, I love the starship!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Nice shooting! Why is it that square ammo shoots straight but rocks with flat sides don't?
> Btw, I love the starship!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


While you wouldn't think so at first square ammo is symmetrical. Compared to a flat sided rock the cubes are the same on every side. I have had very good luck with it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go, WS!!! That was great. I think that square ammo is better at thread cutting than round ammo. When I was shooting threads, I was using cylindrical steel ammo, 3/8 inch in diameter and 1/2 inch long. Those sharp edges do a good job on those threads, and the cubes have nice edges all around.

And you are right on with your explanation of why the cubes shoot so well. They are symmetrical, so there are no uneven forces.

I hear you about the age thing ... I am really feeling my 72 years now ... vision is going, hips and knees and thumbs are bad. But we have to just keep moving.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Way to go, WS!!! That was great. I think that square ammo is better at thread cutting than round ammo. When I was shooting threads, I was using cylindrical steel ammo, 3/8 inch in diameter and 1/2 inch long. Those sharp edges do a good job on those threads, and the cubes have nice edges all around.
> 
> And you are right on with your explanation of why the cubes shoot so well. They are symmetrical, so there are no uneven forces.
> 
> ...


You ar so right Charles. I had to give up shooting my bow altogether because of the arthritic fingers. Ditto on the square ammo I cut a heavy black upholstery thread earlier but couldn't see it when the light changed so I changed to white. I am going to try somee of the cylinder type ammo I am sure it would be easier to load.
Talk to you soon
Roger


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats on the thread cutting!!! A lot of wisdom between you and Charles, thanks to you both sharing your knowledge.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

You've still got it Roger! :thumbsup:


----------

